# Power window switch fix



## rhysenz (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey, I've got a 98' Lucino hatch (I hope this is the right place...) and the switch for the left front power window is buggered.

I could get a replacement for $30 odd, but I'd like to save some $$ and have a go a putting a momentary dpdt switch instead like this. The guy's got a wiring diagram and stuff, but the wire colours are different and I'm not sure how it matches up. His Mazda has black, red, red w/ white stripe, green, green w/ white stripe. The wires in the Lucino are green, blue, blue w/ white stripe, red w/ white stripe, red w/ black stripe. 

Can anyone enlighten me on which colours match up? Thanks.


----------



## Lodah (Apr 13, 2009)

The color of wires are designed to indicate their use, but be careful because they are not always hooked correctly. Hot wires those carrying a current at full voltage, are usually blue, yellow, black, red, or white with black marks. Neutral wires are usually solid white or green. Ground wires are usually either green or bare copper.

Had to Fix my master window switch. Hope this helps.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I dont think you should compare Mazda and Nissan wiring colors.

Download the FSM, even the B14 USA model would give you a better idea than the Mazda !!!


----------



## Lodah (Apr 13, 2009)

*200sx Master Window Switch Year?*

*Anyone know what year this 200sx master window switch belongs to?*


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

looks the same as my 97 from the top... dont have it any more so cant double check.....


----------



## Lodah (Apr 13, 2009)

I was absolutely positive that this was for the 95-97, But the guy that my girlfriend bought it from said it was for a 98-99. Since he said it didn't fit his 95' 200sx. So I payed $50 for a part I needed but it was just the wrong year posted on the description. :-( Anyone need one? LoL


----------

